# Raw Meat for Ackie monitor?



## Avipt (Feb 28, 2015)

Soon im getting myself my first ackie monitor, but i was curious. Since ive heard alot of people having ackies without UVB for years and years without problems. They must be able to get calcium some other way?

I have these eco meatballs for dogs that consist of grinded chicken liver bones and such for calcium, can these be fed to a ackie? I mean except roaches and such? Like once a week or once a month?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Avipt said:


> Soon im getting myself my first ackie monitor, but i was curious. Since ive heard alot of people having ackies without UVB for years and years without problems. They must be able to get calcium some other way?
> 
> I have these eco meatballs for dogs that consist of grinded chicken liver bones and such for calcium, can these be fed to a ackie? I mean except roaches and such? Like once a week or once a month?


As you said they are made specifically for "Dogs", personally i would leave them for dogs. So many other foods available that are likely to be more suitable. Though if given in moderation probably wont do any harm, save for possibly giving the animal the runs.
Cooked, chopped chicken & srambled eggs, dusted with calcium was a favourite choice of mine to use when I kept monitors. Though once again, used too often can result in the runs. Cooked chicken livers & kidneys were good too. Try to vary the diet as much as possible & provide live inverts as the main staple part of the diet. Well gut loaded & dusted, can't be beaten imo/experience, especially roaches. 

Regards the uv scenario. Your going to provide light anyway I take it? So why not a uv source for an active diurnal animal? It's not expensive to provide a uv source, especially if you use a good, tried & tested brand like Arcadia. Been using the T5 HO tubes for a few years now & tbh, there is nothing to match them either price wise or quality/reliability wise.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

My ackies, freckled & storrs monitors all get a mix of feeder insect (roach, locust, cricket, morio wormetc) & pinky's, raw beef/chicken as well as prawn, smelt & occasional dog food, scrambled egg etc, variety is definitely what you should try to achieve.

All monitors have UV & food is supplemented once a week.

Good luck


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

*On UVB:*

Well 'without problems' is a relative term, since a lot of keepers don't do blood test very often. Independed studies have shown that animal with exposure to UVB lamps have far better blood results then animals without UVB exposure. 

Further UVB has been connected to more then a couple biological process besides the production of vitamin D3 (the hormone/vitamin that regulates calcium absorption). The animals immune system, vision and appetite are a few aspects that UVB has positive effect on. 

I know some people call it a discussion, but in all fairness it's not. Much like you can't argue gravity, UVB has simply too much scientific proven benefits that it should include in every viv. Don’t cut corners in this area, it’ll help greatly in the long run.

Remember when you provide UVB don't supplement vitamin d3. Supplement with calcium and a vitamin supplement. Your animal will produce d3 if you provide UVB, but will still need a calcium supplement.

*On feeding:

*Feed as much whole prey items as you can, preferable insects is my advice. I've grown an aversion to dogfood related feeder items after I used them for awhile for a different species. The meatballs you describe don't sound bad and shouldn't be any problem once or twice a month. 

If you want an interesting treat, try some 'meadow plankton' (that's what we call it over here anyway). It's basically all the random bugs/arthropods you find in a meadow. Simply set a few bug traps and filter the really small stuff out and let it lose in the viv. Not only are these really notorious, but provide hours of entertainment for your lizard (and you). Just make sure you pick a spot without a busy road and agriculture.


----------



## Avipt (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the input, yeah the no uvb option wasnt decided, im checking for options here  and found some, was mostly curious to what harm/no harm raw meat and such could do if it had any benefits or provided any nutrients at all.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

The best way of feeding whole prey items. Is to take an adult frozen mouse & while still frozen, cut up into small enough pieces, bones & all, to fit into the animals mouth. I would then place the frozen pieces on a pringle crisps lid & allow to thaw at room temps before offering to the animal. You can cut up just enough to use in a single feed & put the unused piece, back into the freezer for next time with no waste.
I personally avoided pinkies as they are poor nutrition wise, compared to adult mice.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

johne.ev said:


> The best way of feeding whole prey items. Is to take an adult frozen mouse & while still frozen, cut up into small enough pieces, bones & all, to fit into the animals mouth. I would then place the frozen pieces on a pringle crisps lid & allow to thaw at room temps before offering to the animal. You can cut up just enough to use in a single feed & put the unused piece, back into the freezer for next time with no waste.
> I personally avoided pinkies as they are poor nutrition wise, compared to adult mice.


Agree with the nutritional comment, I'd said pinkies in my post above but in fairness it's whatever the snakes haven't eaten so it may be a couple of pinkies or chopped up larger mice or hamster.


----------

